# Quick Lighting product opinion needed!



## Telperion (Jun 12, 2006)

I have a 55 gallon tank with a couple plants - I would of course like to add many more. I am considering this product:

http://www.fantasticaquatic.com/product_info.php?products_id=101

It seems to be everything I need and a decent price to boot. I am purchasing lighting today so any advice you can offer would be great. Anyone have any comment or opinion? Thanks so much!


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

That light comes with an actinic plus a 10,000K bulb. Actinic adds very little of benefit to the plants. If you can get it without the actinic bulb it would be much better. From what I have seen, fixtures similiar to that waste much of the light from the back half of the bulb by having too small reflectors, but I have no experience with that particular one.


----------



## Telperion (Jun 12, 2006)

*lighting*

Thanks! I seem to only find set ups with actinic bulbs. This is the second one. Let me know if you know of any complete strips with better bulbs (or can I just replace the bulbs on this one if it doesn't perform well ?)


----------



## MrSanders (Mar 5, 2006)

i have one of those fixtures, along with a coralife over my 75 gallon. The orbit is a good fixture.... but as already mentioned the bulbs that come with it are less than Ideal for planted tanks. I have been very happy with both fixtures and if it were me I would check out the coralife fixtures.... they are a little bit cheaper and dont come with the lunar lights. But they do also come in the dual and quad set ups like the orbits, and coralife has a freshwater style that comes with 6700 K bulbs. Check out bigalsonline, their prices are a little better I think......


----------



## billionzz (Apr 9, 2005)

I would go here and buy the 2-55 watt kit for $64.99 and 2 bulbs at $18.99 a piece.

I think you would have more light and a quality product for a better price.

http://www.ahsupply.com/36-55w.htm

Bill


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Agree 100% with Bill on Ahsupply. Better light usage, better reflectors, better system overall. DIY didn't seem apealing to me at first, but after all the rave, I compared regular fixture lights to ahupply setups, and the difference is huge. Go with ahsupply, you won't regret it. 

-John N.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Bill's advice about AH Supply is very good. You can also buy ready made wood canopies that the light kits will fit in: http://www.ahsupply.com/finished_enclosures.htm Installing the kits is pretty easy if you can drill little holes, use wire nuts to connect wires, and follow simple instructions.


----------



## Telperion (Jun 12, 2006)

*AH Supply*

Yes I had looked at AH Supply based on another thread but got a little overwhelmed worrying about trying to put the reflectors in the hood I have. I have a wooden hood that opens up midway across with hinges. I will measure tonight - if the hinges don't get in the way, I could order the kit -- otherwise I may need to get a strip to just lay under the hood/enclosure. I would hate to have to order another enclosure when mine goes so well with my cabinet. :fear:

(I have a related chiller question that I will put in another thread) Thanks so much for your help - I gotta get some better light ASAP for my baby plants!


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Are you planning on injecting CO2 somehow with that much light? I would really recommend it to contend algae growth and boost plant growth.


----------



## imatrout (May 12, 2005)

Telperion said:


> Thanks! I seem to only find set ups with actinic bulbs. This is the second one. Let me know if you know of any complete strips with better bulbs (or can I just replace the bulbs on this one if it doesn't perform well ?)


Hellolights.com will let you specifiy the bulbs you want....


----------



## Telperion (Jun 12, 2006)

AaronT said:


> Are you planning on injecting CO2 somehow with that much light? I would really recommend it to contend algae growth and boost plant growth.


Yes I am - I actually inherited a CO2 system with a second tank that I am planning to use. Thanks for your tagline about the DC area and the plant association. Do we have a good LPS (instead of LFS) lol in this area where I can get good plants for a beginner? I was thinking some moss and some ferns. Maybe java moss? But I'm open to suggestions!


----------



## Telperion (Jun 12, 2006)

imatrout said:


> Hellolights.com will let you specifiy the bulbs you want....


Thanks - I'll take a look at that site as well.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Telperion said:


> Yes I am - I actually inherited a CO2 system with a second tank that I am planning to use. Thanks for your tagline about the DC area and the plant association. Do we have a good LPS (instead of LFS) lol in this area where I can get good plants for a beginner? I was thinking some moss and some ferns. Maybe java moss? But I'm open to suggestions!


As far as plants go Aquarium Center in Randallstown is your best bet. Or if you happen to be able to make it to a GWAPA meeting (there's one this Saturday..directions on the website) there is always a plant auction that members bring clippings to.


----------



## Telperion (Jun 12, 2006)

AaronT said:


> As far as plants go Aquarium Center in Randallstown is your best bet. Or if you happen to be able to make it to a GWAPA meeting (there's one this Saturday..directions on the website) there is always a plant auction that members bring clippings to.


Thanks - I may check that out!

By the way, everyone - I decided on a coralife lighting system from hellolights -- this is the one I ordered:

http://www.lampsnow.com/482xcofraq2x.html

I added a moonlight in case I decided to use one later for some "citizen" of my new tank. Thanks so much for all of your help! 

Now I just need to find a reasonably priced drop-in chiller.... :boom:


----------

